# Solved: iChat connection problem at home, not at work, school



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

...When I try to launch it at home I get a message saying it "unexpectedly disconnected from the server". I get no such error in other locales.

Strangely, I have no problem using AIM's client for chatting at home. It's only with iChat.

Any ideas?

Mac OS X 10.4.8, most recent version of iChat, as well. MacBook Pro 2.0 GHz, 1 GB RAM. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, it's working now. I don't honestly know why. But it is. 

:shrug:


----------

